# Why the SEC is so good



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

No wonder it is so tough to beat an SEC team ... _(O)_

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/footba...C-Stephen-Garcia-Signed-your?urn=ncaaf,115984


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

And here I thought it was because they had to play against quality teams like Florida, LSU, Alabama and Georgia every year.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone ever hear what ever happened with this situation, was the ref punished?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Anyone ever hear what ever happened with this situation, was the ref punished?


Nope! I heard he is now getting a scholarship offer though. :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: .... what a weak quarterback!!! I'm surprised he didn't lower his shoulder and run over the ref. I remember that being particularly funny when I was playing... **** guys always get in the way and we used to laugh about it when one wouldn't have his head on a swivel and would get taken out by somebody. :lol:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

riverrat77 wrote:


> what a weak quarterback!!! I'm surprised he didn't lower his shoulder and run over the ref. I remember that being particularly funny when I was playing... **** guys always get in the way and we used to laugh about it when one wouldn't have his head on a swivel and would get taken out by somebody.


You had a problem with slow white zebras getting in the way. I thought you were suppose to use them as extra blockers?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was a smaller guy who just played corner and safety in the defensive backfield.... but yes, they were fat and slow and there were several times when they got pushed into a runners path.... lots of swear words that thankfully didn't make it to an open mike. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

As an official myself, I am speechless, how did that even happen? Some other officials had mentioned this to me at my game tonight describing that the QB came at him so he simply offered the blow, but I don't quite see it that way. He appears to be going in a straight line, I can appreciate him stepping up to not be blindsided by a LB, but that is just so odd. I can't explain that one. Here it is in slow mo:
[youtube:g68m4omu]http://www.youtube.com/v/tRFOoOUV9Vs&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:g68m4omu]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Now it makes sense; here is the followup talking about the consequence and the justification: [youtube:2dhgr57n]http://www.youtube.com/v/kDk6LStfhM8&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:2dhgr57n]


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Now it makes sense; here is the followup talking about the consequence and the justification: [youtube9qa7ewo]http://www.youtube.com/v/kDk6LStfhM8&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube9qa7ewo]


Hmmmm that does kinda make sense. I'd want the beer too. Have you ever taken anyone out or been taken out during a game Huge?

Fatbass.... Tide winners tonight against UT?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Hmmmm that does kinda make sense. I'd want the beer too. Have you ever taken anyone out or been taken out during a game Huge?


Not me, I am teh head linesman, on the sideline, so it is easy to stay really wide or behind the momentum, worst case get someone rolling into your knees. The umpires regularly get the action; I hate that position just for that reason. I really am curious to know of any outcome, I will guess that nothing will ever be said.


----------

